# Elixir HGH



## Bevan85001 (Mar 21, 2018)

Has anyone had any experience with Elixr Meds HGH?

Any good or is it s**t??

See pics, looks the part etc but is it really any good I would like to know?

What HGH would you recommend?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

average it is relabelled chinese generic


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> average it is relabelled chinese generic


 Good to know!


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

I think these are relablled Hygene GH so they should be ok.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

warsteiner said:


> I think these are relablled Hygene GH so they should be ok.


 they are not relabelled hygene GH


----------



## Bevan85001 (Mar 21, 2018)

Their website says they have collaborated with hygene?? Any idea what the truth is??


----------



## Bevan85001 (Mar 21, 2018)

Also you do have to verify the product on the hygene pharma website, so I'm thinking that it's probably legit hygene hgh.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I also have seen this for sale as 'Rebranded hyge'


----------



## Bevan85001 (Mar 21, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> I also have seen this for sale as 'Rebranded hyge'


 Do you know if it's any good?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Bevan85001 said:


> Do you know if it's any good?


 Sorry no.

But blacktop Hyge is good to go.


----------



## Bevan85001 (Mar 21, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> Sorry no.
> 
> But blacktop Hyge is good to go.


 Awesome cheers fella


----------

